# Samus is fragile inside.



## Megamannt125 (Feb 4, 2010)

http://www.gonintendo.com/viewstory.php?id=113042


> She's a strong woman, but she also has a fragile side.


----------



## beehdaubs (Feb 4, 2010)

SEXUAL INNUENDO.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 5, 2010)

I wouldn't mind being with that fragile side. <_<


----------



## Micah (Feb 5, 2010)

...Is Zero Suit Samus in Other M?


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 5, 2010)

I really hope Samus isn't given the typical Team Ninja makeover... It will ruin her badass image. >_> Can't we have female video game characters that _aren't_ just sex objects anymore?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 5, 2010)

So that's what other m stands for.


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 5, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> I wouldn't mind being with that fragile side. <_<


First Yoko now Samus?

Pfft, at least I got myself 4 pokegals.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 5, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I really hope Samus isn't given the typical Team Ninja makeover... It will ruin her badass image. >_> Can't we have female video game characters that _aren't_ just sex objects anymore?


This is coming from the person who thinks Tails is hot. And Team Ninja would just make her more badass.


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 5, 2010)

Team ninja are the biggest badasses going, and irealy wanna see a more gory metropd game.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 5, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Team ninja are the biggest badasses going, and irealy wanna see a more gory metropd game.


Well, i've never heard of this game Metropd, but Metroid could maybe use some gore, it is one of Nintendo's more mature franchises.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 5, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, there's a big difference. Tails isn't a sex object in the games. It's fanart that's so great. ;D And there's already plenty of Samus pr0n. No need to make it in game. >_>


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 5, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She doesn't have to be a sex object, but that doesn't mean she can't be really attractive. I don't want an ugly Samus.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 5, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not having enormous, exaggerated, oversized, bouncing boobs doesn't mean she can't be attractive. >_>


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 5, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, but it would be nice.  :veryhappy:


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 5, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not for Samus. It would ruin her. She's one of the few female video game protagonists that hasn't been turned into a sex object, and it should stay that way.

But exaggerated boobs in game or not, there will always be porn of it for you. XD


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 5, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too late for that.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 5, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But her appearance hasn't been _exaggerated_ yet.


----------



## Princess (Feb 5, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I really hope Samus isn't given the typical Team Ninja makeover... It will ruin her badass image. >_> Can't we have female video game characters that _aren't_ just sex objects anymore?


^

:/


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 5, 2010)

Lol,
I remember Dustin sending me this when i was on my DSi
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>A Metroid Adventure</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> 




</div>
This IS a huge image but just try it out!
And LOL at the ending xD


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 5, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I really hope Samus isn't given the typical Team Ninja makeover... It will ruin her badass image. >_> Can't we have female video game characters that _aren't_ just sex objects anymore?


I disagree. She'll probably be more badass.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 5, 2010)

Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Lol,
> I remember Dustin sending me this when i was on my DSi
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>A Metroid Adventure</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> ...


Bumping this so ppl see it and can get the lols


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 5, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With oversized, bouncing boobies?

No. >_>


And I'm not just saying this because I'm straight. If male video game characters had visible sexual parts in video games, I wouldn't want them to be exaggerated and oversized, either. >_>


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 5, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think thats lies.
Who wouldnt want large bouncing boobies and exaggerated Testicles all in one game?
Hopefully not in Mario though....


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 5, 2010)

Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't even like exaggerated features in porn. I certainly wouldn't want it in a video game. >_>


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 5, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont want like
Balls down to the Ankles and Boobs which are bigger than their arms big.
You get the idea.
BIG but not Stupidly big.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 5, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your quite the hypocrit considering your a Sonic fan.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 5, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Her breast size is rather Small.
The Sonic games dont concentrate on the curves so much.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 5, 2010)

Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They jiggle all over the place in SA2.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 5, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have only played Sonic Heros so i want you to show me xD


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 5, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not really, only at the start of 2 player mode. And they're not oversized. Team Ninja has a history of overdoing things in the breast area... >_>


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 5, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who said anything about that?
I'm talking about the overall visual appeal.
It's nice to see another company's take on some characters.


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 5, 2010)

WE've all seen the trailer, and we alll know that that trailer was designed to make the game look very badass, so stop yer worrying


----------

